
Show HN: Felix AI – Transform any blog post into a video, story or audio clip - jdevonport
https://gofelix.ai
======
jdevonport
Excited to be sharing this after working on this for a while. Simply send in
any blog post URL and get out a video, story and audio clip.

Essentially wanted to make it super easy to re-purpose your content into other
formats ready for sharing elsewhere!

